# >>>Doinker's ALL NEW 2015 Flex Hunting Stabilizer Series<<<



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Something new for the soon to be released 2015 Line up......we know we are a little late on the release so thought we would give you a glimpse of whats to come. Here is a Patented Design that we never really pushed.......well it's back and better then ever. 

The Flex Doinker can be used so many different ways, same as with most of our Doinker Designs......Except the Flex Doinker works great at killing unwanted vibration on it's own, without the use of External weight. This is because the Flex Doinker has a weight molded inside the distal end of the Doinker.

Mount it to the end of any stabilizer that is Threaded 5/16-24. It will also except many different weights on the end as it is threaded 5/16-24 on the end as well.......or use a Doinker Adapter Screw and use and weights that are threaded 1/4-20.

Do you have unused stabilizer holes on your bow riser threaded 5/16-24? Add these directly to the bow riser and eliminate unwanted residual vibration.

Prices will be announced with the 2015 catalog that we are diligently working on around the clock to get completed and released










If your a Bowhunter looking for a stabilizer that Truly Performs the way it is designed to.......the Flex Hunter is for you!

Weight in motion is energy being spent or dissipated, this leaves you with a smooth and vibration free, ultra quiet shot.

-Available in multiple lengths and color options.
-Includes Ultra Light Weight Carbon rod body with machined aluminum caps.
-A double Universal Steel weight is included.
-A Doinker Adapter Screw included.
-Doinker Thumb Spur hole on base of stabilizer
(Doinker Thumb Spur Sold Separate)

Prices to come soon with the release of the 2015 catalog.










Are you a bowhunter thats not crazy about a longer stabilizer and want to remove vibration from your bow? Then the Doinker Tri-Flex vibration killing stabilizer is for you!

You might find similar looking stabilizers on the market......but looks is all that may be similar! This stabilizer is not made out of some soft, cheap, injection molded plastic. It is molded from Doinker's Proprietary "ITP Material" Interrupted Transfer Polymer. This unique material kills unwanted vibration, add a weight to it and it works even better.

-Three individual Internal Steel Weighted Flex Doinkers
-5/16-24 threaded end for addition weights

Prices to come with the release of the 2015 catalog.....very very soon!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Got any pics of the Camo versions? *

I am interested in a 8" Vista (if not Realtree Xtra) version.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is a look at the ALL NEW Flex Hunter in the Camo option.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Nice... thanks for the pics. *
I do not see a Realtree Xtra option, guess I will have to go black and wrap it or dip it myself.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Doinker. I bet these sell very well


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Nice! I will be ordering some of these!!

You have pricing for these? Don't see em online...


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Any prices yet?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Where can I get one of these and how much?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still can't find anyone online carrying these.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Lancaster now has them on the website. Very nice looking stabs


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Heard nothing but good things regarding these stabilizers!


----------



## Gabowman21 (Jan 1, 2014)

Been trying to find the 8" flex hunter in black online but cant seem to find it. Dont even see it on the Doinker website. Where can i find one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

You can give Doinker a call and order one. Great people to deal with


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Gabowman21 said:


> Been trying to find the 8" flex hunter in black online but cant seem to find it. Dont even see it on the Doinker website. Where can i find one? Thanks in advance!


Just give a call to the Doinker Factory and we can help (661) 948-7900. 

We are working on our New Website as we speak.....hope to have it done in October ;-)


----------



## deerhuntin24 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lancaster has em, Just no pic theyre 54$


----------

